# Zombie feeling when dieting



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like this when dieting.

Just feel like I'm not even here some days.

Still got 7 weeks left too.

Calories are pretty low though and for someone who loves food it's killing me.

Just no energy or anything all the time except on my cheat meal.

I'm sure it's just a case of man up and get used to it


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Bumppp


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Same here, absolutely love food and when I cut it kills me :sad:

Unfortunately, cutting does normally make you feel a little tired, but not to the point when you feel like a zombie...

Are you eating what you need to cut properly? As in your not going too low?


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

What type of diet you following? Low Carbs? Zero Carbs?

I have high protein and low to zero carbs on non training days

I then have high protein and carbs at about 100g on training days

It gets easier after first couple of weeks and for me, i actually find i have more energy. I also go gym 5 times a week.

You could also look for a fat burner that will give you a boost as these do help a lot, mainly the ones with caffeine.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Have a Google for egcg, it's the extract from green tea, anyway I'm finding it very good for keeping me awake, low on stims as well.

Otherwise just tough it out I'm afraid.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Lowish carbs and fat tbh.

About 1800cals on training days....bit lower on off days.

Just added cardio in this week too


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm like 6ft 2...98kg on waking.

Probs 10%


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Probs doing more harm than good going that low! lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

UMMMM talking to yourself is not a good sign :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah that is low mate you not worried about losing mass going so low? I started dieting 10 weeks back now for a show in 8 weeks time I found it easier to drop calories slower and maintain as much mass as possible! I'm at the stage now tho like yourself

I'm shattered all the time


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

GetSuperBig said:


> Does anyone else feel like this when dieting.
> 
> Just feel like I'm not even here some days.
> 
> ...


Happens to me try upping your carbs a bit more tends to work for me


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah think i need to a little


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

up ya carbs..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

GetSuperBig said:


> Lowish carbs and fat tbh.
> 
> About 1800cals on training days....bit lower on off days.
> 
> Just added cardio in this week too


Lowish carbs AND fats? Are you sure you're not just trying to starve yourself...


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Lowish carbs AND fats? Are you sure you're not just trying to starve yourself...


Lol.

Lowish carbs im talking 120g ish mate.

Fats are just from 200g xlean steak mince. 600g chicken. 200g cod then 6g fish oil


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Right...read up on george farah and spoke to a few guys who compete at a good level and changing a bit!

*Currently i was on..*

Meal 1 - 50g whey, 2.5g Greens Powder, 5g fish oil

Meal 2 + 3, 100g steak mince x lean, 100g chicken

meal 4 - 50g whey, 50g oats

Intra - 35g vitargo, 20g pepto pwo

PWO - 200g chicken breast, 70g white rice

Meal 6 - 200g smoked cod, greens, 5g fish oil

So about 260g protein, 140g carbs, 25-30g fats..

*
GONNA SWITCH TO *

*Diet - OFF DAYS*

Meal 1 -2 Scoops Whey, 45g Gluten Free Rice Flour, 2.5g Greens Powder

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast, 50g White Rice + apple cider vinegar

Meal 3 - 200g Smoked Cod, 175g Sweet Potato OR 35g Carbs from Quinoa, Greens.

Meal 4 - 2 Scoops Whey, 45g Gluten Free Rice Flour, 2.5g Greens Powder

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken Breast, 50g White Rice + apple cider vinegar

Meal 6 - 1.5 Scoop Casein, 45g Gluten Free rice Flour

= 230g Protein, 210g Carbs, 10g Fats

Add Leucine to Juice during the day and have with meals.

*Training Days Diet!*

Same but add 1tbsp BBQ sauce to PWO meal and 35g Vitargo During Training with 20g PeptoPro

Calories = 250g Protein, 250g Carbs - 10g Fats

So carbs every meal, get rid of oats from gluten free rice flour. Calories are very similar...but a lot more carbs!

Will try it and see how it goes!

Hopefully i should have a LOT more energy!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

1manarmy said:


> Yeah that is low mate you not worried about losing mass going so low? I started dieting 10 weeks back now for a show in 8 weeks time I found it easier to drop calories slower and maintain as much mass as possible! I'm at the stage now tho like yourself
> 
> I'm shattered all the time


adjusted it mate! Gonna adjust from monday!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

M31 said:


> up ya carbs..


Have adjusted diet mate!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

@bail

Look better?


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks much better :thumbup1:


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

bump up carbs while keeping calories the same.

drink black coffee.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> bump up carbs while keeping calories the same.
> 
> drink black coffee.


If you check mate I adjusted my diet


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

bump for more feedback


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> Right...read up on george farah and spoke to a few guys who compete at a good level and changing a bit!
> 
> *Currently i was on..*
> 
> ...


Looks good mate 98kg is 216lbs

And you are very lean all ready you sure you shouldn't up the pro a little?? Maybe to 250gram pro you fats and cals are still very low, if you added a extra ten min cardio would easily cover that


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would not recommend zombie feeling whilst dieting. Some of those fvckers can really shift. Wait till you've got a bit more energy about you and you'll have a better chance of getting away with it.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

bail said:


> Looks good mate 98kg is 216lbs
> 
> And you are very lean all ready you sure you shouldn't up the pro a little?? Maybe to 250gram pro you fats and cals are still very low, if you added a extra ten min cardio would easily cover that


My carbs are highish though mate so i think for now I should be ok....although another 20g pro on training days won't hurt

Much better than before though ain't it?

Haha.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> My carbs are highish though mate so i think for now I should be ok....although another 20g pro on training days won't hurt
> 
> Much better than before though ain't it?
> 
> Haha.


Yeah I'm suprised you didn't shrink away with it before,

Yeah def another 20gram of pro ontop,

You doing am cardio??


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

bail said:


> Yeah I'm suprised you didn't shrink away with it before,
> 
> Yeah def another 20gram of pro ontop,
> 
> You doing am cardio??


Just doing cardio 30mins steady state...AM is preferable, but if not then PWO buddy!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

When you say lowish carbs? How much?

At 1800 cals (I'm on same) I'd be going 200-250g protein 100 -130g carbs rest fats.

If your feeling tired rotate your carbs sources or first thing and before workout.

I never feel tired and am actually getting stronger in the gym.

Are you running any aas with this?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> When you say lowish carbs? How much?
> 
> At 1800 cals (I'm on same) I'd be going 200-250g protein 100 -130g carbs rest fats.
> 
> ...


Think he mentions AAS in first page,

Tren/test

Gh

How comes you would keep carbs so low??


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Because the aas will prevent losing muscle low carbs will speed up the fat loss I tapered down to 1800 in stages so metabolisim didn't get used to cals. Upping and lowering carbs keeps it firing.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> Because the aas will prevent losing muscle low carbs will speed up the fat loss I tapered down to 1800 in stages so metabolisim didn't get used to cals. Upping and lowering carbs keeps it firing.


steroids will help keep muscle .

Don't think cals or carbs need to be taken that low myself personally,

Rather add in cardio, 200 gram carbs isn't that much for someone his siE

I would say is just enough to spike metobolism,

Def agree with some sort of carb cycling though

Few studies that large amounts of carbs in irregularly can spike fat burning hormones


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Carbs are muscle sparing too.

Will help keep strength etc so be interested to see how it goes.

Carbs on off days will be lower deffo. May remove from last meal so then there's like a 70g difference


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

deffo mate, sometimes i feel like I cant think properly as my brains feels like its not functioning in the mornings, as I am doing intermittent fasting.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

lesnar said:


> deffo mate, sometimes i feel like I cant think properly as my brains feels like its not functioning in the mornings, as I am doing intermittent fasting.


Ahhhh ok!

Feel better on extra carbs already!

Trying a new drink in the morning on waking with my T3...doing it and waiting an hour till meal one.

Got it from CON...

5g ALCAR

1g Amatine

300mg Magnesium

then im adding 2-3 green tea teabags, and some fresh lemon juice and putting into 1litre water and drinking it all.

Will help cleanse my digestive tract in time for meal 1...lemon and green tea are good also! Plus water is just a no brainer! haha


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah big improvement on this diet!


----------

